# a S.A.G.E. in thyme



## kanehduhbuz (Nov 18, 2007)

hello everybody + welcome to my grow. this is going to be my bestest grow ever (can't hurt to hope), since my previous attempts all left  something to be desired. however, this time i have (hopefully) corrected ventilation + nutritional problems + will be able to take this to the next level. anyways - last year i obtained my beans - grew them (same as all the others), seeded a branch + now have a supply of seeds + do not have to worry about screwing up + losing the strain, soooo, oct.28 -  i chose 20 seeds of S.A.G.E. ( a very hi quality sativa ), some of the best tasting + smelling bud i've ever smoked + if i can get this grow to produce properly - i will be 1 very happy camper.:hubba:  when i start out with a limited amout of seed, i take great care in making sure everything is as sterile/clean as possible (seeds cost a lot + u don't get that many that u want to lose any just starting), however when i have lots of seeds, i do become a lot lazier + do not care as much about cleanliness - just start some more seeds.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Nov 18, 2007)

using distilled h2o, paper towel, heating pad, we begin. since everyone nos how to germinate using this method we shall skip this part, except to say that since i was sloppy + lazy germinating them, i had to change the paper towel 3 times (in 3 days) because the bag was starting to smell funny + the paper towels were all contaminated with dirt + stuff (as i said - lots of seeds - sloppy work habits, newly bought + paid for seeds - much more care taken). 24 hours since starting, a seed had opened + a root formed so i potted it, + within 3 days 10 seeds were in soil + 6 more were showing a root in the paper towels so i put all (root showing or not) into individual 4" containers. (1 seed was sitting in a puddle of h2o + was so waterlogged that it died off. now not wanting to short change myself, i put another dozen seeds or so directly into soil along side the seeds that were also started - then when everything appeared i cut out the smallest seedings + as a result have now 24 boys + girls growing - another large, wonderful, young, happy family.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 18, 2007)

That's a very good description of your process man. Good luck on your grow!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 18, 2007)

great stuff! eager to hear how the story unfolds... lol

:watchplant: :spit: :dancing: :cool2:


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks good....Must be nice to not have to order seeds


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Nov 18, 2007)

from 28 oct. till 5 nov. counts as my germination period. the following pics i took on the 7th 8th + 9th.  (days 1/2/3/ as seedlings - in 4" pots. lites r on 24/7 + fans r on timers 3 hours on/off. i rotate the plants around, daily,(directly in front of the fans) so that all share equally the drying effects of the constant breeze. day 2 is the 1st drink of nutes 4 all.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 18, 2007)

nice... but... couple of comments... I hope when you said you rotate the air circulation around the crop, you meant you just move the fans around, and not the plants... it doesn't make that big a difference now in the veg stage, but it most definitly does in the flowering stage... what I mean is, every time you handle one of the little girls - by moving it around - you are making it experience the equivalent of an earthquake. this shocks the plant. only move the fans around to redirect where the airflow occurs.

and don't have the plants directly in the "line of fire" of the fans (tropical storm for an analogy). you only want redirected airflow going over the plants... less energy spilled over the plant in the form of wind power.

but overall... NICE :woohoo: 

just my thoughts.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Nov 18, 2007)

day 7 - seedling stage/pics. gave everybody (as always) the same drink of nutes. because i am following a specific menu of ingredients,  i am going to track + record my ph + nute levels, not that it matters. the menu (of oz) says to ignore those readings on those meters + to trust me, soooo were off to follow the yellow brick road.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 18, 2007)

oh ya.... someth'n else too... I think you wanna have your lights on a suspended system too. that'd be the cheapest and easiest way to go about it. get a foot or two of tiger-chain and screw it into the middle of the top and put a hook on the back of the light fixtures. walla. you might need to add some blocking to where you attatch the chain to the box, tho.

this way... you could drop your lights down closer to the children, as I think you should.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 18, 2007)

are you going to LST them?... cuz yer gunna run out of room there, really fast.... unless you are planning on taking a bunch out? (males, mothers, etc...)


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Nov 18, 2007)

day 10 - made my 1st big mistake   checked on the roots + looked pretty good. got to doing things, next thing i no i've transplanted 1/2 of them into larger 8" containers - oops! go smoke another - what to do - continue, or leave 1/2 as is, or move them back into smaller pots? what 2 do 2 do 2 do? anyways - i went + put them all into larger containers.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 18, 2007)

kanehduhbuz said:
			
		

> day 10 - made my 1st big mistake  checked on the roots + looked pretty good. got to doing things, next thing i no i've transplanted 1/2 of them into larger 8" containers - oops! go smoke another - what to do - continue, or leave 1/2 as is, or move them back into smaller pots? what 2 do 2 do 2 do? anyways - i went + put them all into larger containers.


 
lol... u got too much time on yer hands, my friend   way to keep busy :watchplant: :joint4: :bong2: :ciao:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 18, 2007)

Those babies are lookin great man!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## tleaf jr. (Nov 18, 2007)

nice plants


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 18, 2007)

There come along nicely keep um happy


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Nov 18, 2007)

today - day 11 - (plants have now passed from seedling into veg life).  not 100% sure how long  i want 2 veg - (do not want to keep a mother - next grow will use other strains), sooo  - took these pics - since i always seem to overbuild/buy when doing projects, i am able to move 1/2 the pots to another level of liting, allowing lots + lots of flor. lite 4 all.  also, not sure when 2 put them under hps liting?  a bit to early right now - i do believe. no plants have been hurt in the making of this grow.:ignore:


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Nov 23, 2007)

hello + welcome to day 16 veg.  today, i changed liting, going from flor. to a 1k hps. these pics show before + after feeding time.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 23, 2007)

What are the two balls I see on the top of the upside down pot in the middle?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 23, 2007)

kanehduhbuz said:
			
		

> hello + welcome to day 16 veg.  today, i changed liting, going from flor. to a 1k hps. these pics show before + after feeding time.


 
That's a nice looking family you have there kanehduhbuz.

Are you going to keep only females this time or are you going to seed again on some?


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 23, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> What are the two balls I see on the top of the upside down pot in the middle?


Temp/humidity gauges?

Very nice mate,there getting bushy


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Nov 24, 2007)

very wise of u, wise man   , + hello stoney - this time round only the girls r invited. all others will become compost.  as per all my previous grows, i do o.k. till time comes to bloom, however this time i am using a nute menu, given to us (by senhsy) - so far - so good, actually the plants all look "excellent".  today, day 17,veg., i was giving the family a drink, when out of nowhere came a ladybug. don't no how it got in here, but it can stay as long as it wants. took pics of it + pics of what awaits it outside (if it so wanders). those r lowryders (seeds from the summers - fell + grew, because i didn't plant them). :farm:


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Nov 24, 2007)

pics please - hummm. -i  seem 2 b having trouble uploading pics? -   will try again later, sorry.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Nov 24, 2007)

:ccc:


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Nov 27, 2007)

day 20 veg. mode -   took these pics today, - noticed after the last nute h2oing, looks like some burn happening, or could be nute lock out, (or both)  so will cut way back on this nute menu i'm using, + also adjust the ph level before feeding them.  took cuttings also, (2 from each plant) + built this cardboard box to sex them in.  :watchplant: :farm:  took only the 2 bottomest branches from each + every plant. will let u no the results on the sexing, (might take about 2 weeks, maybe more - maybe less, - don"t really no 4 sure), but as long as the box lets no lite in, it will tell us exactly, whos who.:woohoo: , then its the end of the line 4 the boys.  + long live the girls.:ccc:


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 27, 2007)

nice set up guess ull be havin a lot of smoke good luck on ur sexin of the plants hope all are female for u bud ,,happy growin


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Nov 29, 2007)

hello + welcome to day 23 veg. yesterday, gave everbody a h2o bath, followed by a lite drink of nutes.:spit: these 1st 3 pics show how close to touching each other is - (i marked the floor in a 5 x 5 area). i also, move the plants around constantly, keeping everbody spaced, just out of touching each other.  helps promote growth + growing they r. the last 3 pics, -  i just moved the plants now. lots of space between everbody + allmost all of the 5 x 5  area is  in use. i will post pics, next (without moving anybody) when i get back.:ignore:  these 3 pics in the middle show the "problems" i'm starting to experience. a "friend" of mine, who i showed 3 leafs of this problem - he says not 2 worry - just normal plant life. agrees it could be ph lockout + overfertilization which i have been doing (following a set menu + now i've ammended it) but just keep doing what i'm doing - so thats what i'm doing. :watchplant: sage u later :ciao:


----------



## akirahz (Nov 29, 2007)

Wowzer, when do you plan to throw those greenies into flower?


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 3, 2007)

welcome fellow growers - todays  (6 days ago) pics r of the box i built 2 see if i could sex the cuttings. i can't see any signs yet - can u?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 3, 2007)

*Everything is looking great. :aok: It's very hard to tell from the pics what sex they are. They will show soon enough.   Tell ya one thing if ya end up with nothing but females your gonna have one hell of a nice jungle.  *


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 3, 2007)

hello + welcome to day 26 veg. mode - the plants r all approximately 1 foot in height, with 5+ nodes showing. (6 really, but i went + cut off the bottoms on all the plants to do the sex thing).:giggle: tonite i am going 2 turn the lites off, so tomorrow starts the count days as day 1 bloom (12/12 lighting). i still need 2 put them all into larger containers, but am trying 2 wait out the sex thing.:giggle:  (will check the roots next week 2 make sure transplanting is required immediately, or if it can wait a while longer). sex thing :giggle: :ccc: - i like that:giggle: :ccc:


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 3, 2007)

a threesum - -  verry interesting - these pics show the not so good parts growing. i just hope it doesn't get any worse than this - but -  take it 1 day at a time.:watchplant:


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 3, 2007)

:aok: man looking great nice size growtoo many ??s to put all on here :rofl: but i like it ill be checking in on it.

edit: wow man seen the pics sorry to see that on all them doesnt look to be much to worry over it looks green and healthy up top, mabey a 1/4 cut in the nutes will help if it persists.:bong:


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 8, 2007)

day 3 of 12/12 lighting (day 9 of cuttings in h2o). still can't see any sex :ccc: showing.  when i started these plants - as each seed opened - i planted them numerically, (1 - 24). these 4 pics show that, everything being  equal (lites/nutes/environment/etc) the plants s/b of equal heights - but if height is used as a indication of sex :ccc: , u can easily see which then s/b boy vrs girl -  - i then removed a plant(s) from its container to check on root growth + decided it was time to upsize. (i was trying not to do this, hoping the cuttings would sex :ccc: 1st,  - but since they didn't (yet) i  only went to the next larger sized container i have,  instead of the largest (which i will obviously  be needing)  the last 2 pics shown them in their new home. they seem happy - + if they're happy - i'm happy. :banana:


----------



## theminx (Dec 8, 2007)

:holysheep: loving it :


ill be :watchplant: these objects of beauty lol


----------



## jash (Dec 9, 2007)

Great grow man!:aok:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 9, 2007)

dam that is a beatiful jungle, thats the way to go heres some magic dust to make them female....... thats my exact plan but with clones,great job my freind.i see u got some clones also lets us know how they root.PS:bong2:


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks 4 the purple "dust" skunk. i have no clones growing. all (24) r seeeeds, the clones you c r not, they r 4 sexing only. - when sex is showing - buy bye boys. i no there is info on making the males into cannabutter - but i won't b bothering. tomorrow, i will take pics of the plants in their new pots. lots of green, some parts (leaves) not all picture perfect, but best (to date)  indoor gardening grow i've done.


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 9, 2007)

Good stuff my friend. It is always a pleasure to see some one that has done their homework. Just look at the outcome!

I bid you a green Christmas and an even greener New Year!


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 10, 2007)

welcome,    today, day 7 :watchplant: flowering, + day 13 sexing :ccc: . couple pics sexing, individuals + group portraits. gave them a drink of nutes mixed  between 6 + 8 CF, the ph read 6.6 + i did not add ph up or down. (thats a 1st). following this menu i'm using (+ then adjusting), i mixed up a 4 litre container - then diluted it down into 50 litres to get the CF reading. the plants drank about 45 litres with a 10% drain off. i also misted them all - no signs of bugs or bad looking things. so far so good.  (still trying 2 figure out which camera settings r  best 2 use - the lite is so bright, + reddish, very difficult to work around it):stoned:


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 10, 2007)

wow man what a grow :aok: looking to me man MOJO for them plants.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 13, 2007)

today is day 7 bloom + day 13 sexing :ccc: . as these pics show - the sexing :ccc: of the cuttings is not working. instead, they r rooting in the h2o, sooo, a change of plans is now happening.  i am putting the cuttings back into the liteproof box (i made) + they r now going 2 receive 24 hrs. continuous liting. i will use them as "mothers" or clones at a later date.  some of the plants r now showing "balls" + by checking all of them, i have 4 sure 6 males + as many as 9 more. (at least it looks that way).  i will have a better idea of whos who by the end of the week (next h2oing/posting).  because i planted in a specific order - the females (i believe/hope) r numbers 1 - 3 - 5 - 7 - 12 - 15 - 17 - 18 - 19 - not sure of any others, today. will also be putting the girls into larger containers for the next 6 - 8 weeks. until then ....:aok:


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 15, 2007)

seasons greetings fellow growers all,   tis the rage 2 go sage:welcome: today, i went + composted 6 males, put 8 girls :hubba: into their new homes + am not 100% sure of the balance. i'm hoping maybe 3 more girls, the rest r sure leanin towards the "dark side" :angrywife:  i turned on a 600 hps - lots of lite 4 all now.:holysheep:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 15, 2007)

wow it took me a little to read every post on your grow and everthing looks great love how nice the plants look and love the selection of the strain:hubba: i love the way you have everthing set up nice and clean and very detailed i hope you get some nice big sticky buds good luck and sorry wasnt here sooner to watch your grow but i will be sticking around to the end like your last one latter


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 24, 2007)

what a week, so far, this has been. people everywhere - non stop company, not a chance of getting anywhere near the girls. (was able 2 give them all a drink last thursday, but thats it). it looks as if the 9 unsexed r now sexed + my family has grown from 8  to a total of   "17" :hubba: girls. that means just over 2/3 (66%) ratio -  . i most definitely need 2 get those 9 new girls into larger containers, they will be so much happier (+ so will i). hopefully i will be able to get pics + work done very soon, till then :watchplant:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 25, 2007)

You have a beautifull garden there,Kanehduh


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 25, 2007)

4 a.m., xmas morning + i am up, not wrapping gifts, but spending a couple hours (under cover of 2 "green lites") h2o ing all the girls.  since last thursday, i have not had, + will not have, an empty house for at least another 3 days.:hairpull:   as soon as everyone goes visiting today/tomorrow?, i will upgrade some containers + take pics. till then ....:watchplant:


----------



## SAHM318 (Dec 25, 2007)

merry christmas. i'm enjoying your GJ/blog.  You're a very creative writer. thanks 4 sharing this journal


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow KANE you got a very nice grow man!!!!
Ill watching this grow to the end for sure
All you did is toss the clones in water???Did they root good???
Dro:cool2:


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 26, 2007)

hello + welcome 2 day 23 (i believe) bloom. i was able (today) 2 put all the girls (17)  into the largest container i have + grab a couple pics before the lites went out. these "cuttings" i took - they r quite screwed up, time wise - 1st they were under 12/12 lite - then switched over to 24/7 lite - only to have them put back into 12/12 lite - (way 2 many people here this holiday season) so they must stay in the room with the big girls + now - i've taken the cuttings back into another area receiving 24/7 lite. sure 2 mess them up - such is life.   the roots r growing just fine - took the cuttings put them in h2o (distilled - costs a buck/4 litres) + put them under indirect lite. thats it - i will use some in my next grow - 4 sure + i will take cuttings off that cutting - very ... interesting.  (getting a bit ahead of myself i do believe). also - this grow looks  WAY very much improved  over anything i have done 2 date. i am seeing no weird sheit happening anywhere (will take a really good look next time h2oing), + am absolutely overjoyed  ALL the girls look so happy.  S.A.G.E. u later :watchplant:


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 28, 2007)

hello fellow s.a.g.e. luvers + welcome to day 25 bloomin. today, is a very good day :ignore: family/friends/guests of guests/etc., have all gone home + now its just u, me + the girls. (if u no what i mean.) 1st off, i gave them all a drink this morning, - had the ph @ 6.9 + the cf @ 16. (it does pay 2 invest in these tools - although, some of the very experienced around here do not need/use them - i am not 1 of them - wish i was but i'm not "yet") . took these pics (in numerical seq) cause thats how i originally planted the seeds + am able 2 track them. i trimmed off a sheit load of lower everythings -   it is going 2 get very crowded + i don't want 2 waste the plants energy, going 2 waste, on the lower plant parts - so...


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 28, 2007)

so .... after i gave all the girls (but 1) a nice new haircut + put a fancy ribbon in their hair  (my attempt at lst) i spaced them out + put them all back under the nice, brite, lites.:hubba:  with the bits of bud that i chopped off - these i put into a dehydrator + will smoke them in a couple hours. i can smell the goodness of this S.A.G.E. every time i enter the room.:watchplant: :dancingdid i mention how well the plants look) - no burnt tips, leaves curling up or down, buds filling in very nicely - only a few bottom leaves were showing any yellowing  + i cut all them off. :ignore: couple of things i did differently this time from all the other times - better fresh air intake, improved exhaust outtake, dolomite lime added, used proper ph up + down solutions from grow shop, better nute menu + read what people have 2 say + implemented those ideas in with my own.  s.a.g.e. 4 now:woohoo:


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Jan 11, 2008)

:hubba: welcome to day 39 bloomin., + a very good day it is - yes, indeed,  if i do say so myself. ALL 17 girls r fillin out just ever so fine, startin to become ladies, so i have picked out 3 2 showcase, (2 shots of each). 1st up - #4.- i did absolutely nothing to this girl, except 4 taking a single cutting from it (that did not survive). she stands @ 21" nicely filling out + up. classic xmas tree grow. 2nd up is #12. - i wrapped string around the main cola + pulled it down level 2 the other bud heights. (20"). this main bud goin sideways is about 8". the other 4 "buds" will also be "strung up", all buds on each plant, i want growin at the same height/level. last up is #23. - i cut the top cola on this 1 (+ only 1 other in the whole group), all the main bud tops r now level @ 20" in height. a group shot + the rooted cuttings (4 future use) round out todays events, sooo ... s.a.g.e. u next time. :ccc:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 13, 2008)

:aok: man wont be long now :48:


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Jan 13, 2008)

power outage yesterday  - lites went out over 4 hours, sooo - feeling helpless, i  shone a flashlite on the girls ( best thing i could think of) for a while,  + took these pics.  s.a.g.e. u later :watchplant:


----------



## timdog4 (Jan 13, 2008)

I just read the whole journal, great job man.:farm: 

Im in day 42 of flower, we should be harvesting around same time, may we both be blessed with great smoke.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Jan 18, 2008)

welcome to day 46 bloomin, + a bloomin good day it is.   i took pics of 3 ladies #'s 1 - 3 - 19. when i started this grow, seeds were planted by who sprouted 1st, soooo #1 + #3 r tallest of all. #1 has 2 strings pulling on it to "lst" - it didn't work. i started 2 late. she stands about 27" with the 1 main cola + about a dozen or so more that r @ 20" - 22". #3 is the tallest - i was able to pull the top bud down enough + now theres another good dozen top buds all sitting @ the same height - 25". #19 - has 1 main cola + also a dozen or so more bud tops sitting a couple inches shorter @ 20' - 24".  4 the past 5 days - i changed my 1k conv. bulb from the red to blue spectrum. i am going 2 alternate this lite every 5 days 2 c if the buds r more dense this way - or maybe less growth/strength/whatever any kind of difference. just about a months time still to go. :huh: there isn't much growth going on right now, but if it goes as it should, the last couple weeks the girls will smellll soooo gooood + accompanied with a spurt of growth. :ccc: :watchplant: s.a.g.e. u later


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 18, 2008)

things r looking absolutely fabulous!:yay: you did a spectacular job, mate. don't sweat it... now the buds will fatten up... keep 'em fed good :hubba: 

looks great, my friend :aok: :48:


----------



## luke (Jan 18, 2008)

great grow man sage known to be one of the best won the cup few times though yoou had like 50 more in there then i seen the mirror lol like oh great grow man nice setup let me know how the sage is after smoking it and what kind of high you got wanna know if its worth it specialy for the pricw was goin to get g13 amagedon but i dont know just look for the best strain by details


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 19, 2008)

*May i say the ladies are coming right along and looking great. :aok: *


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Jan 19, 2008)

hi there luke - old buddy, old pal - when i went to a seed shop (weekend trip into city - toronto), @ ironseed sales - they were extremely helpfull, lit up a dubbie right in their own store - didn't seem 2 concerned about it - buddy recommended the s.a.g.e. + a sensi star (out of stock) so instead i grabbed some "true blueberry". both strains i grew 4 more seeds - next time round may include the berries - don't no tho. (have 4 other strains i want 2 do) s.a.g.e. report 2 follow when completed. (month or so still 2 go)


----------



## luke (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks man keep us updated great pics


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Jan 24, 2008)

greetings 2 all + welcome 2 day 52 bloomin. :hubba: today, i gave the girls a drink of bat guano only, diluted down to CF 4 + PH 6.7 - 6.9 - i think that is the last time for nutes - h2o only from now on. (i think this is a good idea? - isn't it).  anyways - all plants look really good + s/b ready within 2 - 3 weeks. pics r #6 - standing 18", no pruning, lst,etc, on this babe - has a dozer or so more buds, but buds r smaller than other plants. #17 - 1 main cola + 9 or so more buds. nicely frosted. #21 - top cola 24" with another 10 + 2ndary tops, only 1" - 3" below the very top. i tried to pull the main cola down a bit but it won't budge. very solid stems, on all the plants. some of the cuttings r starting to die off.   s.a.g.e. u all later:watchplant:


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Jan 31, 2008)

welcome to s.a.g.e. day 59.   s.a.g.e. requires a 70 - 77 day bloomin period, so as of today its 14 days COUNTING DOWN.:woohoo: yesterday, i had to trim + cut off a couple (4) limbs from plant # 18.   16 hours later (using a food dehydrater) i am no longer without smoke. i have 17.5 grams of popcorn fart dry (2 week immature) bud. i also mixed up no nutes - just "clear" (todays drink) + only h2o from now on. (i will adjust the ph - i think u r supposed 2 ?) these pics r of #18. s.a.g.e. u later.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Feb 4, 2008)

:hubba:  hello + welcome all u s.a.g.e. luvers. today, is day 63 bloomin, or day 10 countin down.  everything is lookin fine - i would normally give all the girls a drink today, but since i used "clear" last feeding, today,  it looks (weighs) as if the plants can do without any liquids 4 the next 3-4 days. (i must h2o according 2 my work schedule - unfortunately, i cannot change these times, so if i miss a set h2oing schedule, the girls must do without). it has happened in the past + will probably happen again in the future - but it can't be helped. they dry up + wilt quite a bit. back when i changed from 24/0 2 12/12 lites, i took some cuttings + they rooted in h2o. today they all look very sickly, so i put them all (9) into containers + will try  2 get them growin. (if they don't make it ... - lets not even think those negative thoughts). i will let u no how they progress. my biggest problem is trying 2 figure out a way of being able to veg. @ 24/0 lites in the same room thats bloomin 12/12 lites. thats why i only took cuttings + was trying to have them stay alive in h2o 4 the past 9 weeks. i really wanted them 2 b o.k. 4 another 2 weeks b4 putting them in soil - looks like i might b 2 late:shocked: anyways - s.a.g.e. u later:watchplant: :joint4:


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Feb 7, 2008)

gettin close now. countin down @ day 7. (thats 66 days @ 12/12 liting)  i took this plant (#21) outside today    the cuttings r not doin so good,  , but its not important. got lots more (seeds) where they came from. :guitar: + a couple room shots to round it out. s.a.g.e. count down 7.:watchplant: :ccc:  s.a.g.e. u later


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 11, 2008)

wow, buddy... you've got the trick setup there... that is one nice looking grow room. you crop looks spectacular. you did an awsome job on raising the girls. my hat's off to you, buddy....


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks crazy - but until its "smokin" don't want 2 get the old cart b4 the horse, but u r correct. they do look good, but then again, i've grown others + although they 2 looked good - the smoke was better than paying 4 it - but nothing special. ( i've already smoked 1 plant already - nothing special). i'm hopin these last few days help alot. will update within the week s.a.g.e. u later


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 11, 2008)

the one you smoked prob wasn't ready yet... ya gotta be patient, man.

don't go by calender days... just watch those trichs to know when to harvest!


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Feb 20, 2008)

welcome all    today, the s.a.g.e. has ended.      trimmed/cut/hung 2 dry. now - the good + bad  + other  2 everything i done on this grow. lets start off "good" -   #1). 17 of 24 seeds females.   #2). the 17 gilrs all grew - none lost/damaged     #3). was able 2 take cuttings from all + the majority of these cuttings did root (in h2o only).   #4).  1 cutting (c pic) grew - all others ...not      #5). used a set nute recipe + got best results ever.        "bad"    #1). will do the math later, but looks like my 1k bulb should have been changed b 4 flowering -   allcolas/buds that started out so well now look like "airy/fluffy" buds, with 2 much leaf material forming on colas, instead of buds filling in.     #2). let all the cuttings (but 1) die off - tried spraying them with h2o - it accelerated their deaths.     #3). got another sheit load of soiless mix 2 dispose of.     #4). parts of the nute recipe do not work in harmany with other item(s).       "other"     1).  have saved all the trim,  + will b making bubble hash shortly.      #2).   mixed results this grow - quantity was up (at least it looks more) from all previous grows, but quality is down (1st s.a.g.e. grow was "organic"), compared to other s.a.g.e. grow. will make  1 final post with "results/findings". :bongin: :joint:  s.a.g.e. till then


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 20, 2008)

how much yeild did u end up with out of 17 plants? (I guess you should wait till it's dried...). :aok: here's hoping for the best, buddy....


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Feb 26, 2008)

yes -  + now we have the s.a.g.e. results.    total smokeable s.a.g.e. = 1039 grams = 37 ozs. from 17 plants. this should keep me goin till the next grow is done , 4 sure. :hubba:  best weight per plant was 86 grams - worst was (18, then 33  - the 2 i cut early) then of the 15 - low weight = 49 grams. the average weight (15 plants) = 66 grams.  since i was using 1600 watts of lites , i do believe my final weight is some 600 grams less than what it s/b. :doh: anyways, a good, end result, with lots of room 4 improvement next grow(s). till then -  s.a.g.e. u all later.:watchplant:  p.s. - i will b trying out some of the cooking + tinture recipes, + when the time is right, i am also going 2 try making some oil(s). of course, i kept the trim - have dried it out + will b making bubble hash/with ice + snow tomorrow (2 b used in cooking consumption - no mess, no smell) :ccc:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 26, 2008)

Great Harvest Kane. how waz the smoke???


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Feb 26, 2008)

funny about the smoke. this was my 2nd grow of s.a.g.e.   1st time up tried 2 stay "organic"  - no powders. taste + smell (especially smell) was excellent. (overwhelming aroma everywhere i went).  everybody who smoked s.a.g.e. became very much aware of how really good the weed was + basically could i get more. when burning 1 -  only good tastes. the resin  (lots of) didn't pour out the end + into your mouth either when puffin away, + the buzz was very nice. u were able 2 function + have a very good time with it. also, from 4 plants i managed to score 3/4 lb. was the best smoke i've ever grown.    2nd grow, i used a "nute menu" that i obtained from this forum. the nutes were in such hi concentrations, i mixed them as a 4 litre  menu, then used 2 litres of that + mixed  it into an 11 litre container. also, powders were used + also H2O2 - (things that r not exactly soil/organic friendly).  :hitchair: the smell + taste r (at best) average. when smoking i find no pleasant, special taste or smell. resin does filter thru down to the bottom of the joint getting all over your teeth + fingers. :fid: will definitely not b using the menu again, as is. some fine tuning is required if i want 2 ever taste/smell/enjoy this quality weed again. (1st grow, i would rate an overall 8+ out of 10,    2nd grow, more like a 6.


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 26, 2008)

:holysheep:


----------



## luke (Feb 26, 2008)

wow nelly great gow man wish i had  all that right now actualy  i have 18g goin right now under  hydropinics but im sure u used clones i used seeds im actually getting 2 orderin 2 more packs it seems like once i start growin i  want to keep growin more so i can have enough  then ill give it a rest fora little for clones can i flower  take cuttings  just to make sure its a female plant then revert the cuttings back to veg


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome job on the grow, buddy... :watchplant: :aok:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 29, 2008)

What a harvest bro  great job glad this grow made you happy hope you enjoy all that lovely smoke:hubba:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

you are a master of your craft..


----------

